# What a Day #2 >> 4 U Pigeon0446



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I`ll start from the beginning... I always said on this board,find out what time of day, is a BAD time to let your birds out to fly (If you Can ).....Here,it is after 10am in the morning,and after 4pm afternoon....So today,I decided to winterize my flying loft.....Put that black heavy stuff around the whirly bird,and my shylights,to keep the snow/water out of the loft....Paint the SE side(weather side),(front of the loft).....So I figured I would let the birds out to fly,while I was on the roof during that part of my work....I got done in 15 minutes or so,and came down and started painting....It was 10:05 when I let the birds out...Oh poop,I said,I forgot about the hawk thing here....Well,after about 30 minutes of painting,a pigeon hit me in the back of the head...One of my best YB`s...Scared to death...Well guys,she scared the poop out of me too.....I looked up,and this real DARK BROWN hawk,was chasing one of my YB`s...I threw up my small brush,I clean my nest boxes with etc...That scared him for 3 seconds,enough for the bird to get away....I started crowing like a crow,and the hawk took off like a ghost was chasing him...After awhile,I started getting birds back 1 at a time....Just like race day sort of.....At 12 noon,2 birds were still missing....I`m sure glad it is not Saturday....That`s shipping day for my first $$$ Auction Race here....I would not want my YB`s flying for 2 hours or more on shipping day....
So Walter/Pigeon0446.....I got stupid today....And I almost paid for it with a good YB,being got for breakfast by an old DARK BROWN hawk....Don`t know waht kind it was...It was almost as big as a Redtail,but more slender....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad most of them are back safe and sound. I got one more back about 20 mins ago so thats 8 out of the 17 home. I'm still looking for your's but I'm figuring I should get more home this afternoon.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Alamo said:


> I`ll start from the beginning... I always said on this board,find out what time of day, is a BAD time to let your birds out to fly (If you Can ).....Here,it is after 10am in the morning,and after 4pm afternoon....So today,I decided to winterize my flying loft.....Put that black heavy stuff around the whirly bird,and my shylights,to keep the snow/water out of the loft....Paint the SE side(weather side),(front of the loft).....So I figured I would let the birds out to fly,while I was on the roof during that part of my work....I got done in 15 minutes or so,and came down and started painting....It was 10:05 when I let the birds out...Oh poop,I said,I forgot about the hawk thing here....Well,after about 30 minutes of painting,a pigeon hit me in the back of the head...One of my best YB`s...Scared to death...Well guys,she scared the poop out of me too.....I looked up,and this real DARK BROWN hawk,was chasing one of my YB`s...I threw up my small brush,I clean my nest boxes with etc...That scared him for 3 seconds,enough for the bird to get away....I started crowing like a crow,and the hawk took off like a ghost was chasing him...After awhile,I started getting birds back 1 at a time....Just like race day sort of.....At 12 noon,2 birds were still missing....I`m sure glad it is not Saturday....That`s shipping day for my first $$$ Auction Race here....I would not want my YB`s flying for 2 hours or more on shipping day....
> So Walter/Pigeon0446.....I got stupid today....And I almost paid for it with a good YB,being got for breakfast by an old DARK BROWN hawk....Don`t know waht kind it was...It was almost as big as a Redtail,but more slender....Alamo


 Yeah I dont think your recording times of hawk hits theory holds any water at this time of year as I have had hawks hitting my birds no matter what time of day it is that I let them out. During the migration you never know whats coming threw your yard and at what times so its always going to be a toss up.. I have had hawks hitting my birds at all times of the day this time of year, all I have to do is let my birds out and 5 minutes later a BOP is tryin to cash in at the drive threw . Almost time to lock them up for the season here ,hate to say it but its true .


----------

